# RB26 Injector Resistor Pack Location???



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Installing some 1000cc injectors and can't find the resistor pack location to plug in a delete, looked all over, where is it??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Drivers side inner turret under the boost control solenoid.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

It is behind the battery, next to the shock tower on the drivers side. Silver box about 120mm long and about 40mm square, has an 8pin connector


----------



## Tam (Jul 16, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> It is behind the battery, next to the shock tower on the drivers side. Silver box about 120mm long and about 40mm square, has an 8pin connector


Battery is in the boot on a 33 mate, you are thinking of the fusebox.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The OP might have the car in his avatar.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

its by the left turret on a r32 silver thing with jecs on it.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Found it guys, thanks! Crazy I have perfect idle @ 1.8% injector duty cycle with 1000cc injectors


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Tam said:


> Battery is in the boot on a 33 mate, you are thinking of the fusebox.


Where does it say it is a R33? The avatar shows a R32


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Injector resistor removal / delete*

Sorry to butt in late.

I am installing 650cc injectors in my R33 vspec and an Apexi FC to deal with the upgrade.

The injectors are 12.5 ohm, so I will need to delete/remove the ballast.

Is there a simple delete or removal process? Does someone make a mating harness to replace it?

Thx


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

dunnman99 said:


> Sorry to butt in late.
> 
> I am installing 650cc injectors in my R33 vspec and an Apexi FC to deal with the upgrade.
> 
> ...


Try nzefi


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

NZEFI R32-R34 Skyline GTR Injector Resistor Delete - NZEFI - Performance Tuning and Development


----------

